# Traveling in open sections seat/berths



## Ctim2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience (historical, Canadian or in private varnish) riding and sleeping in streamlined open section seat/berths? I am looking at an opportunity to book an open section for travel for my wife and I on an overnight trip this summer. I haven’t heard a lot about them given the scarce nature of their availability, but I have heard that they provide comfortable night’s sleep.

Anyone know the real deal?

Thanks for your help.

Tim


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 30, 2013)

Ctim2 said:


> Has anyone had any experience (historical, Canadian or in private varnish) riding and sleeping in streamlined open section seat/berths? I am looking at an opportunity to book an open section for travel for my wife and I on an overnight trip this summer. I haven’t heard a lot about them given the scarce nature of their availability, but I have heard that they provide comfortable night’s sleep.Anyone know the real deal?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Tim


I believe your question is best placed here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/forum/88-miscellaneous-rail-transportation/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently got to spend a Night in a Section Berth (Bottom) on the Canadian and it was the most Comfortable Bed and Good Nights Sleep I've had on an Overnight Train in over 60 years of Train riding! The Seats when it was made up in Day Configuration weren't as Comfortable, they were more like the Old Straight-Back Chair car Seats! I Can't speak to PV Berths since i've not Slept in One but Back in the Day on the Old Pullman Sections I only rode in an Upper Berth without the Window (Similar to a Superliner Roomette Upper Berth)and it wasn't Nearly as Nice or Comfortable as the Sections on the Budd Cars that VIA Runs!

If you get a Chance to Ride the Canadian on an Express Fare or 50% Off Deal Grab it, it's Fantastic!!!


----------



## railiner (Mar 30, 2013)

I had my experience on the former overnite VIA Cavalier from Montreal to Toronto. I chose an Upper, mainly becasue I wanted to feel the maximum 'flavor' of the experience, ladder and all. And since it wasn't a long enough trip to endure riding backwards in the seats, it didn't matter. I will say that it was very comfortable. The overnite train traveled at a reduced speed compared to the daytime 'Rapido's' of the period, insuring a very stable ride.

So I would recommend that everyone try it a least once. That said, if I had a choice between that and a regular private roomette or bedroom (especially if traveling with a spouse), I would choose the private room after that....


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

I took the International Express from Bangkok to Butterworth two years ago in 2nd class open berths. It was great. One of my fellow passengers was French and his English was poor so I ended up

as his good buddy for the enitire 24 hour trip as he had no one else to talk to and I was the only other French speaking passenger. The only pain was taking all the luggage off the train at the Malaysian border, having it searched and lugging it back on again. A couple of Singha and I slept comfortably through the night.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Mar 31, 2013)

As a child, I traveled in upper and lower berths with my parents in the early 1950s. The cars I remember the most were L&N's 6 sections, 6 roomette, 4 double bedroom cars which were streamlined and built for the Georgian and Hummingbird. These cars ran almost til Amtrak. It was fun to book a seat in a section for day travel.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a 360 deg. video showing the open sections in a VIA Chateau Sleeper (sections in a Manor car are the same)

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/360/Stainless_steel_sleeper/index.html

If you click on the circles at the yellow end, the open sections, (expand to full screen) it will show day and night-time views. If you let it play through, it will also show the other types of accommodations in the car.


----------



## jis (Mar 31, 2013)

Guest said:


> I took the International Express from Bangkok to Butterworth two years ago in 2nd class open berths. It was great. One of my fellow passengers was French and his English was poor so I ended upas his good buddy for the enitire 24 hour trip as he had no one else to talk to and I was the only other French speaking passenger. The only pain was taking all the luggage off the train at the Malaysian border, having it searched and lugging it back on again. A couple of Singha and I slept comfortably through the night.


Ah! You got to do the Padang Besar shuffle!

When I did it as part of my Singapore to Bangkok trip, I did Butterworth to Hat Yai in Second Class, which turned out to be one of the open section cars.

After hanging out in Hat Yai for a day I splurged and did the Hat Yai to bangkok in a First Class AC, which is shared compartments. I had a Thai Army Officer as companion, and learned a lot about Islamic insurgency in the south of Thailand - something that you don't hear about a lot in international news media.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 31, 2013)

In 2002 I was part of a tour group with the Australian tour cmpany Intrepid from Bangkok to Hanoi by way of Laos. ( which has no trains. ) Our first night out was an overninght train Bangkok to Chiang Mai. We were seated in section sleepers, which were not too modern, but I found it to be a good night. Dinner was served at our seats and then the beds were made up. Others in the group complained they could not sleep, but I found my night in the lower berth the best night's sleep I ever had on a train.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 31, 2013)

jphjaxfl said:


> As a child, I traveled in upper and lower berths with my parents in the early 1950s. The cars I remember the most were L&N's 6 sections, 6 roomette, 4 double bedroom cars which were streamlined and built for the Georgian and Hummingbird. These cars ran almost til Amtrak. It was fun to book a seat in a section for day travel.


DId somebody say L&N? Time for me to salivate!!!

I never officially rode in a section..

But one night shorty before Xmas 1964 I rode the old Dixie Flyer from Chattanooga to Chicago. They had apparently run out of spare coaches so they put a section sleeper in to ride as a coach Mind you there was no porter, no pillow,no sheets --------------nothing. It was purely supposed to be coach

Fortunately there were some military guys on board who knew a lot more about train travel than I did at that tender age.. They knew how to make down the beds--- at least the lower. They were thoughful enough to come over and work the bed for me.

I slept with my clothes on except for my shoes and I used my coat as a pillow. I did realize the bed was wide and comfy. but otherwise I had no sleeping car accommodation to compare it with.at that age.

As noted the Canadian cars and the L&N sleepers were lightweight and streamlined. But a lot of railroads sort of got rid of their sections much as they did stream engines.. I have read that most of the lines which bothered to build sections as streamlined equipment did so because they were near military bases. Seems the military did not want our boys riding around in much more expensive drawing rooms and compartments.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 31, 2013)

Also any Federal business travel was to be at the lower berth rate. Trains with that had a lot of government business travel tended to keep them longer. When sections were unavailable, the railroads would sell roomettes at the lower berth rate for government business travel.


----------



## railiner (Mar 31, 2013)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> jphjaxfl said:
> 
> 
> > As a child, I traveled in upper and lower berths with my parents in the early 1950s. The cars I remember the most were L&N's 6 sections, 6 roomette, 4 double bedroom cars which were streamlined and built for the Georgian and Hummingbird. These cars ran almost til Amtrak. It was fun to book a seat in a section for day travel.
> ...


They were able to lower the seat cushions for you, similar to a Superliner roomette, but unfortunately, you needed a Pullman upper berth key (unlike a Superliner), to lower the upper berth to gain access to the mattress for the lower berth....so you must have slept on the seat cushion's. Just imagine how much more comfy it would have been with the mattress and crisp linens....


----------



## chakk (Mar 31, 2013)

And if you do get to ride in the upper in a section, it would be worthwhile to first see the Three Stooges episode "A Pain in the Pullman". Our three lads were traveling with a circus troupe and the Bearded Lady helped the boys -- all three of them, one at a time -- get into the upper that they were sharing, without a ladder.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 31, 2013)

railiner said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > jphjaxfl said:
> ...


You are right about the bedding..

My train was due in Chicago at the ungodly hour of 3.30. Fortunately we were four hours late which was. much better.

I was catching the CZ to San Francisco ,my first trip to Chicago or anywhere else in that direction.

The last morning out, the Western Pacific tracks ahead had washed out and we made several attempts to re route and eventually were put on buses and arrived SF nine hours late.This was my first time to meet my new brother in law.

The highlight of the return trip was riding in hi level cars for the first time on the San Francisco Chief, hand me downs from the El Capitan..


----------



## railbuck (Mar 31, 2013)

greatcats said:


> In 2002 I was part of a tour group with the Australian tour cmpany Intrepid from Bangkok to Hanoi by way of Laos. ( which has no trains. ) Our first night out was an overninght train Bangkok to Chiang Mai. We were seated in section sleepers, which were not too modern, but I found it to be a good night. Dinner was served at our seats and then the beds were made up. Others in the group complained they could not sleep, but I found my night in the lower berth the best night's sleep I ever had on a train.


Earlier this year I did Chiang Mai to Bangkok in the "Japanese type" sleeper shown here. It reminded me of a 4-couchette on City Night Line, but with curtains and without the corridor door. The ride was mitigated slightly by some rough sections of track, but otherwise quite comfy.


----------



## ribbon50 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've done Bangkok Chiang Mai twice, once in 1970 and once in 2011. I did go first class the last time--we were the last car (and last room) on the train and food (and beer) was brought to us. Got to CM and then rented a car and drove the very mountainous route to Mae Hong Son and back, then Lao Air ATR72 prop to Luang Prabang, Laos. One of the more beautiful landings--if you get the chance do it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Cambodians will have to Poipet-Phnom Penh railway fixed by 2014 so one can go straight there from Bangkok. I'm there for that if they do. Anybody done Burma RR's? That's next year for me.


----------

